# DHS Insider?



## Prepadoodle

I don't even know what to make of this....


----------



## Leon

I happen to know a family member inside. I mean who is this dude, do we know anything about the publisher of that vid? Credible?


----------



## Prepadoodle

See Leon, that's the thing, right?

No, I don't know anything other than what is in this video. I don't want to be the kid who cries wolf here, but I'm not easily rattled and this gives me the chills. Something about it just has that ring of truth. But yeah, I've been wrong before, will be again, so who knows?

One detail that stuck me is that it mentions a dip in precious metals prices in the spring, and that's what we saw. This might not mean anything, but then again, it might.

On the other hand, if true, wouldn't they have taken the video down one way or another? Maybe they are counting on the fact that it's such a wild story that nobody will believe it.

Anyway, I thought it was worth a look. I really don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Leon

that's what I figured. I mean the saddest truth about any of the nutjobs out there with free access to youtube in the conspiracy bin are all operating off one or two good pieces of intel.


----------



## Prepadoodle

Here's another from June. Was Syria even on the radar in June?


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Too much generality and not a lot of specifics. The Syria reference is quite interesting, however.


----------



## alterego

I think it is important for every one to understand that if you put a report together that is written like a horoscope or a fortune cookie, that it will find a grain of truth and commonality for every one who reads it.

THAT IS THE INTENT.

We are operating with out a doomsday date write now, there are no year 2000 or Myan calander end dates for the prepper web sites to capitalize on selling food storage containers and what not.

Every one including my self need to "Exercise caution in your business affairs, for the world is full of trickery.
But let this not blind you to what virtue there is" MAX

Having emotional swings based on secret insiders is the worst thing that a prepper can react to.

Stick to a plan for prepping, work towards it steady as you go, there will be no warning if and when your favorite acronym comes. I.E. SHTF EOTWAWKI

"Now as to the times and the epochs, brethren, you have no need of anything to be written to you. 2For you yourselves know full well that the day of the Lord will come just like a thief in the night. 3While they are saying, "Peace and safety!" then destruction will come upon them suddenly like labor pains upon a woman with child, and they will not escape.…"

All of the sure signs are there, "This calls for wisdom. Let the person who has insight calculate the number of the beast,"

"Then I beheld all the work of God, that a man cannot find out the work that is done under the sun: because though a man labor to seek it out, yet he shall not find it; yes farther; though a wise man think to know it, yet shall he not be able to find it."

GOOD LUCK FOLKS.


----------



## Meangreen

Ya it didn't sound scripted like a cheap porn at all.


----------



## Smitty901

Regardless we know DHS is up to no good.


----------



## Meangreen

Let's see, removing illegal aliens, apprehending terrorists and criminals...ya we are really up to no good. I have the stats to prove it and you just have your opinions. This administration sucks but don't drag law enforcement, the people doing a job no one else wants to do thru the mud.


----------



## Meangreen

http://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/immigration-statistics/enforcement_ar_2011.pdf


----------



## Ripon

About a year ago the rather robust "Cal - Gun" forum had someone post "A Family Member in DHS" said SHTF was right around the corner; and the material sounds just like that being read/stated in the first 30 seconds of video one. Maybe it was brought up to date a little but its still pretty lame to me. I just prep and don't have to worry about when.


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> http://www.dhs.gov/sites/default/files/publications/immigration-statistics/enforcement_ar_2011.pdf


Yup, great Immigration Enforcement Actions

DHS releasing hundreds of illegal immigrants, blaming budget cuts | Fox News

Sorry Meangreen but gotta disagree with your statement.


----------



## Smitty901

Get stranger everyday U.S. Department of Education needs shot guns
https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=cb68cf9f3fa2fe18a83d1c3dee0039b2


----------



## inceptor

Why would the Dept of Ed have a SWAT Team period? Isn't that what the FBI is for?

Education Department agents raids California home - WorldViews - The Washington Post


----------



## Leon

NASA too, what do they need a swat team for? Do they cool pulse rifles and cameras in their helmets like Aliens?


----------



## retired guard

Leon said:


> NASA too, what do they need a swat team for? Do they cool pulse rifles and cameras in their helmets like Aliens?


Remember watching launches where trespassers were caught on site if terrorists wanted to get a lot of coverage for an attack NASA would be a good place to start. If security was inadequate then everybody would ask why are we always reactive instead of proactive?


----------



## Smitty901

inceptor said:


> Why would the Dept of Ed have a SWAT Team period? Isn't that what the FBI is for?
> 
> Education Department agents raids California home - WorldViews - The Washington Post


 Yes my question if Department of education needed help would 911 not be a better option. Trained LE vs bunch of government libs with tactical shot guns .
Seems to me they are building a underground police force


----------



## Smitty901

It just gets better and better
MBH supporter DHS
Muslim Brotherhood supporter gets Homeland Security promotion - BizPac Review


----------



## Fuzzee

That there's no good going on seems obvious. That there's a large political, governmental group working to change the country for the betterment of government and the elite is obvious and has been so for some time. That there has been large amounts of tax money spent on very questionable things and the continued militarization of our local and federal police agencies is obvious. That our leadership has openingly labeled particular Americans as potential terrorists and enemies to the country, meaning them, as they see themselves as the country and the rest of the people as subjects, is obvious. That this video portrayal has any real fact to events unfolding like it as portrayed is very questionable.

I honestly don't know how it will unfold, but I do believe it will unfold in time, and that everything and everyone will not simply fall in line. Local police are part of a community. Not all, but many are very much against anything like this and will not simply fall in line, same as our military troops. It will effect their families and future as much as anyone elses. A fight will happen if something like comes down and the country will burn for a while. If it does I hope I can do some good and be standing there when those behind it are hung high from a tall tree for all to see and remember. If I die fighting though, I'll be content enough.


----------



## Smitty901

We had a local Sheriff here he was Sheriff for life. He could have gun someone down in cold blood on main street and they would reelect him.
He was by most standards a good Sheriff.
All of the sudden for no reason in the middle of what may have been his last term he retired. No reason given just gone.
Latter we found out he had been offered a better paying position working out of his home doing what no one knows, except he is working with DHS.
A little research showed stuff like this is becoming common.


----------



## Boss Dog

The country's going to crap quick. 
Anyone with a computer can become a political action group. 
Politicians lie & deceive. 
47% of the people don't care as long as they get their dole. 
Rush Limbaugh: "It's hard to beat Santa Claus". 
Keep prepping.


----------



## Meangreen

Let's see all people from Texas are assholes based on the ones I have met. If you want to point out the actions of a corrupt administration on the few released under sequestration or the millions arrested every year including known terrorists and criminals. I know not all people from texas are assholes but using your logic they are. Ya it's immigration stats, would you like stats from every other agency or do you think maybe you could take a break from the conspiracy sites and look them up yourself?


----------



## Meangreen

Smitty901 said:


> We had a local Sheriff here he was Sheriff for life. He could have gun someone down in cold blood on main street and they would reelect him.
> He was by most standards a good Sheriff.
> All of the sudden for no reason in the middle of what may have been his last term he retired. No reason given just gone.
> Latter we found out he had been offered a better paying position working out of his home doing what no one knows, except he is working with DHS.
> A little research showed stuff like this is becoming common.


Ya it's probably a resident agent position in a remote area of the border. Many places don't have a law enforcement agency or border patrol so many retired and current law enforcement officers apply and are hired for these positions. Also communities too far from a federal building can be sent to these resident agents working from their homes. You would know this if you looked at usajobs.gov instead of your dumbshit conspiracy sites.


----------



## Meangreen

Smitty901 said:


> Get stranger everyday U.S. Department of Education needs shot guns
> https://www.fbo.gov/index?s=opportunity&mode=form&id=cb68cf9f3fa2fe18a83d1c3dee0039b2


Oh ya a whole 27 shotguns replacing current inventory. I'm sure it's for federal protective service working security at the building in DC. All federal agencies have enforcement branch, always have. Next conspiracy theory.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Why would the Dept of Ed have a SWAT Team period? Isn't that what the FBI is for?
> 
> Education Department agents raids California home - WorldViews - The Washington Post


 The Department of Education did not conduct the search by a SWAT team, nor does the Department of Education own or operate a SWAT Team, as was originally reported. Read DoE's statement on the story here.

Got that from the very story you posted.


----------



## Inor

Meangreen - 

I think we are reacting to a legitimate fear that a lot of us have. I honestly believe that 90% of the DHS agents (outside of the TSA, who are nothing but losers and perverts) are good guys and are only interested in doing the things we all want done - killing terrorists and sending illegals somewhere... Frankly, I do not care where you send them as long as it is not here. But it is not like the government has done much to instill confidence in the citizens lately - the IRS, NSA, Benghazi, Syria, and on and on. Unfortunately for you and your coworkers who are just doing what we ask you to do (and nothing more), the DHS is a very public and very focal government organization right now. It is a shitty deal for you, but several government agencies have broken their trust with the citizens and you are naturally going to get some fallout from it. In addition, up until a few years ago, most Americans were proud of the work the NSA was doing. The NSA broke that trust and they took the same oath as you. How are we to know the DHS will not suffer the fate in the next 5 years? (This is not to suggest anything against you personally.)

Sorry, I am not trying to be a dickhead - just trying to articulate a concern that I think a lot of us have.


----------



## Meangreen

Inor said:


> Meangreen -
> 
> I think we are reacting to a legitimate fear that a lot of us have. I honestly believe that 90% of the DHS agents (outside of the TSA, who are nothing but losers and perverts) are good guys and are only interested in doing the things we all want done - killing terrorists and sending illegals somewhere... Frankly, I do not care where you send them as long as it is not here. But it is not like the government has done much to instill confidence in the citizens lately - the IRS, NSA, Benghazi, Syria, and on and on. Unfortunately for you and your coworkers who are just doing what we ask you to do (and nothing more), the DHS is a very public and very focal government organization right now. It is a shitty deal for you, but several government agencies have broken their trust with the citizens and you are naturally going to get some fallout from it. In addition, up until a few years ago, most Americans were proud of the work the NSA was doing. The NSA broke that trust and they took the same oath as you. How are we to know the DHS will not suffer the fate in the next 5 years? (This is not to suggest anything against you personally.)
> 
> Sorry, I am not trying to be a dickhead - just trying to articulate a concern that I think a lot of us have.


It really sucks that the people on this site are so easily mislead by conspiracy theory sites. Take the time and do a little research and use a little common sense. I blame the school systems.

Why is it that the loudest guys on this forum collect a check from the very government they claim is out to get them?


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> Let's see all people from Texas are assholes based on the ones I have met. If you want to point out the actions of a corrupt administration on the few released under sequestration or the millions arrested every year including known terrorists and criminals. I know not all people from texas are assholes but using your logic they are. Ya it's immigration stats, would you like stats from every other agency or do you think maybe you could take a break from the conspiracy sites and look them up yourself?


Flattery will get you everywhere 

Sorry, I didn't realize that Fox News was a conspiracy site.


----------



## machinejjh

It is when used in an factless arguement with a Democrat. My co-worker does this all the time.

"You must have heard that on Fox News!"

Dude, how many times do I need to tell you I don't have cable!


----------



## inceptor

Yeah, CNN and MSNBC are real unbiased news sources. One should only pay attention to them.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Yeah, CNN and MSNBC are real unbiased news sources. One should only pay attention to them.


I never said that but if you do a little research and come to your own conclusions. I think you will be a lot better off than looking at the sources you quoted that only exist because of sensationalism and taking a tit bit and creating a conspiracy theory. Question everything and not take it as fact just because it fits your anti-government stance.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Flattery will get you everywhere
> 
> Sorry, I didn't realize that Fox News was a conspiracy site.


Don't you remember in college you had to site all your sources and research your subject? FOX news and all of them survive on sensationalism and keeping the people tuned in. All news sources are biased as with most information. People are biased and it is near to impossible to not be. That is why witness statements are so vastly different even though they witnessed the same event. It is almost funny how people on this site will take this crap they find on the internet as gospel.


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> Don't you remember in college you had to site all your sources and research your subject? FOX news and all of them survive on sensationalism and keeping the people tuned in. All news sources are biased as with most information. People are biased and it is near to impossible to not be. That is why witness statements are so vastly different even though they witnessed the same event. It is almost funny how people on this site will take this crap they find on the internet as gospel.


Actually I first heard about this on my local ABC affiliate. I don't subscribe to conspiracy websites. But, short of being there when it happened, I can't really know for sure since I am a couple of states away.

I guess it's sort of like what happened today in DC. We don't REALLY know if it happened at all, do we?


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> Actually I first heard about this on my local ABC affiliate. I don't subscribe to conspiracy websites. But, short of being there when it happened, I can't really know for sure since I am a couple of states away.
> 
> I guess it's sort of like what happened today in DC. We don't REALLY know if it happened at all, do we?


Ya tell that to the families who lost someone today and see how real it is to them.


----------



## inceptor

I'm not the one questioning news sources. Or does that only apply to the news about DHS?

Ya know, it wasn't that long ago I had your back on a number of issues. Especially when others were needlessly attacking you. Over time I have found we were like minded on a lot of issues. Not sure what happened here though. smh.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Hey im an asshole from Texas 

1. you better believe this country is writing checks they cant cash if any of us managed our money the way the govt does we would be living under a bridge its only a matter of time before china wants to collect 

2. 14 states have requested to secede from the USA 

3. The effects of martial law and executive orders 

What To Expect When Martial Law Is Declared

After the coming economic financial collapse, a state of world-wide martial law will be declared. Considering the current events which are in direct alignment with documented plans for totalitarian one-world government, (white paper plans published by the Tri-Lateral Commission, Council on Foreign Relations, and Club of Rome), martial law will be imposed without official dissent upon the various countries of the world. Martial law is military rule imposed upon civilian populations in a time of war or during a (sic) “State of Emergency”. The following elements can be expected to occur once the t.v. news anchors tell people not to panic, but that a State of Emergency has been declared due to the crash, and a (sic) temporary state of martial law has been declared, which will be rescinded once the State of Emergency has passed.
What the news people won’t tell you is that given the history of martial law, the suspension of such a draconian state is far more difficult to achieve than its original imposition.

Esteemed reader, ask yourself the question, why dictator or group of dictators ever voluntarily relinquished their dictatorial powers? I’m searching really hard through the history files of the world to find out the handful of amazing people who did so. So far, all I can find is George Washington who declined being elected “King”.
Whenever the “Powers That Be” decide to impose martial law, the following items can be expected:

1. CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ARE ENDED-Under martial law, the U.S. Constitution is suspended and the citizens immediately lose all the protections, safeguards, and human rights guaranteed by that document. The citizens also lose every rights and privileges granted under The Bill of Rights. The constitutions of other countries will likewise be suspended with similar conditions imposed upon the citizens of those other countries.

2. CURFEW ENFORCEMENT-Anyone caught outside after curfew can be shot dead. There are no exceptions for personal emergencies unless of course, these people have some sort of official written permission or are in possession of other material which gives them a “Get Out Of Jail Free” card.

3. WRIT OF HABEUS CORPUS SUSPENDED-This means that soldiers can bust into your house, or arrest you on the street without warrants, and can throw you into prison without explanation or access to legal counsel. They can hold you there for months, even years, since there are no time limits imposed on how long you can be imprisoned.

4. PERSONAL FIREARMS WILL BE SEIZED-Armed forces can invade your home and force you to surrender any weapons you have, regardless of your constitutional right or need to bear arms for your self-defense. If you refuse, you could be shot dead in your living room, and all your possessions seized. If you’re lucky, you might just get Tasered, or butt-ended with an AK-47, to eventually wake up in a Federal Emergency Management Agency (F.E.M.A.) Detention Center with a Prison Identification Number which you will go by as a “name” instead of your old name, the one on your birth certificate.

5. PERSONAL PROPERTY CAN BE SEIZED-This means that under the excuse of “requisitioning”, soldiers can kick you out of your home, and seize both your home, all the contents inside that home, as well as any vehicles, or other items you have on your grounds. They also can claim the actual real estate of the acreage as well. If you refuse or resist in some way well….I guess you can fill in the blanks or use your imagination.



The following list of Executive Orders have already been signed by past U.S. presidents are in effect immediately upon declaration of a national State of Emergency or Martial Law:

Executive Order 10995: All communications media will be taken over by federal authority: radio, television, websites, newspapers, even CB and Ham radio systems. Freedom of expression, otherwise known as the First Amendment will be canceled until further notice.

Executive Order 10997: All fossil fuels, related substances as well as all electrical power, both corporate as well as privately owned devices and generators will be seized by the federal government.

Executive Order 10998: All food, means to produce such food and related products and machinery, warehouses and collectives which obviously include corporate and private farms will be seized by the government. You will not be allowed to hoard food since this is regulated. If you are caught hoarding food, you could be shot dead, or perhaps you will be lucky enough to be Tasered, knocked to the ground, sent to a FEMA camp and be immediately classified as a “domestic terrorist”, otherwise known as an “Enemy of the State”.

Executive Order 10999: All modes of transportation will be placed under complete government control. Any vehicle can be seized.

Executive Order 11000: All civilians will be drafted into forced labor which the t.v. anchors will euphemistically call “volunteer labor” at a variety of designated work places or camps under federal supervision. Go watch old film reels of the slave labor images under Nazi prison camps, or if you prefer, go watch a copy of Cool Hand Luke with Paul Newman, to get a more modern updated “American flavor” of what it’s like to be part of a slave labor chain gang. Of course, you must always remember, that if you go against the Boss, you will be accused of “A Failure To Communicate.”

Executive Order 11490: Absolute dictatorial “presidential” control will be exercised over all US citizens, business as well as church institutions during a State of Emergency where martial law is declared necessary.

Executive Order 12919: At the direction of the president, this Executive Order allows various Cabinet officials to take over all aspects of the US economy during a State of National Emergency.

Executive Order 13010: This Executive Order allows FEMA to take control over all other government agencies.

Executive Order 12656: “ASSIGNMENT OF EMERGENCY

PREPAREDNESS RESPONSIBILITIES -This order allows for the declaration of a State of Emergency during natural disaster, military attack, technological emergency, or other emergencies that seriously threaten the national security of the United States. This order allows for total, unquestioned federal takeover of every local police enforcement agencies, as well as local price fixing and wages. It also forbids reassignment of personal financial assets within or outside of the United States.
All in all, it makes me wish I was born several hundred years in the future, because by then, we will be genetically designed to obey without question, with no personal will or identity of our own. So in that case, we won’t know what we’ve lost, because all the history books, or shall I say history “discs” will have been rewritten.
Hopefully, this game plan will be abandoned, and the planned scenario will never happen to us, even though plans have been written for just such a scenario. Hopefully, the decision will be made to abandon this plan and revitalize the world economy without dramatic incident so such draconian methods are not necessary to unite all countries under the one world globalist banner. I don’t think anyone is going to resist the transition to a one world police state anyway. Most people just want to be able to pay their bills and get by, and enjoy what little free time they have, no matter what group is ruling. After all, this transition is already being achieved as we speak.

NDAA National Defense Authorization Act 

The most controversial provisions to receive wide attention were contained in Title X, Subtitle D, entitled "Counter-Terrorism." In particular, sub-sections 1021 and 1022, which deal with detention of persons the government suspects of involvement in what the government defines as being "terrorism". The controversy was to their legal meaning and potential implications for abuse of Presidential authority. Although the White House and Senate sponsors maintain that the Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) already grants presidential authority for indefinite detention, the Act states that Congress "affirms" this authority and makes specific provisions as to the exercise of that authority. The detention provisions of the Act have received critical attention by, among others, the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), the Bill of Rights Defense Committee, and some media sources which are concerned about the scope of the President's authority, including contentions that those whom they claim may be held indefinitely with charge or trial could include U.S. citizens arrested on American soil, including arrests by members of the Armed Forces.
The bill passed the House 283 to 136 and signed by Barack Obama on New Years Eve 2011, while the rest of us were distracted celebrating the New Year festivities.

4. if you dont think a country can implode look at the following 
a. Egypt Govt overthrown 
b. Libya Govt overthrown 
c. Syria Civil War
d. Tunisia Govt overthrown
e. Yemen Govt overthrown
f. Cyprus seizes bank accounts 
g. USSR (the Motherland) Stalin 
h. Germany ( The Fatherland) Hitler
i. USA ( The Homeland) Obama)

Im not a conspiracy theorist im a common sense theorist all obama needs is an excuse to enact martial law and our rights guaranteed by the Constitution are gone and thats a fact all hail obama the worlds newest dictator 
h. WW2


----------



## Meangreen

Gunner's Mate said:


> Hey im an asshole from Texas
> 
> 1. you better believe this country is writing checks they cant cash if any of us managed our money the way the govt does we would be living under a bridge its only a matter of time before china wants to collect
> 
> 2. 14 states have requested to secede from the USA
> 
> 3. The effects of martial law and executive orders
> 
> What To Expect When Martial Law Is Declared
> 
> After the coming economic financial collapse, a state of world-wide martial law will be declared. Considering the current events which are in direct alignment with documented plans for totalitarian one-world government, (white paper plans published by the Tri-Lateral Commission, Council on Foreign Relations, and Club of Rome), martial law will be imposed without official dissent upon the various countries of the world. Martial law is military rule imposed upon civilian populations in a time of war or during a (sic) "State of Emergency". The following elements can be expected to occur once the t.v. news anchors tell people not to panic, but that a State of Emergency has been declared due to the crash, and a (sic) temporary state of martial law has been declared, which will be rescinded once the State of Emergency has passed.
> What the news people won't tell you is that given the history of martial law, the suspension of such a draconian state is far more difficult to achieve than its original imposition.
> 
> Esteemed reader, ask yourself the question, why dictator or group of dictators ever voluntarily relinquished their dictatorial powers? I'm searching really hard through the history files of the world to find out the handful of amazing people who did so. So far, all I can find is George Washington who declined being elected "King".
> Whenever the "Powers That Be" decide to impose martial law, the following items can be expected:
> 
> 1. CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ARE ENDED-Under martial law, the U.S. Constitution is suspended and the citizens immediately lose all the protections, safeguards, and human rights guaranteed by that document. The citizens also lose every rights and privileges granted under The Bill of Rights. The constitutions of other countries will likewise be suspended with similar conditions imposed upon the citizens of those other countries.
> 
> 2. CURFEW ENFORCEMENT-Anyone caught outside after curfew can be shot dead. There are no exceptions for personal emergencies unless of course, these people have some sort of official written permission or are in possession of other material which gives them a "Get Out Of Jail Free" card.
> 
> 3. WRIT OF HABEUS CORPUS SUSPENDED-This means that soldiers can bust into your house, or arrest you on the street without warrants, and can throw you into prison without explanation or access to legal counsel. They can hold you there for months, even years, since there are no time limits imposed on how long you can be imprisoned.
> 
> 4. PERSONAL FIREARMS WILL BE SEIZED-Armed forces can invade your home and force you to surrender any weapons you have, regardless of your constitutional right or need to bear arms for your self-defense. If you refuse, you could be shot dead in your living room, and all your possessions seized. If you're lucky, you might just get Tasered, or butt-ended with an AK-47, to eventually wake up in a Federal Emergency Management Agency (F.E.M.A.) Detention Center with a Prison Identification Number which you will go by as a "name" instead of your old name, the one on your birth certificate.
> 
> 5. PERSONAL PROPERTY CAN BE SEIZED-This means that under the excuse of "requisitioning", soldiers can kick you out of your home, and seize both your home, all the contents inside that home, as well as any vehicles, or other items you have on your grounds. They also can claim the actual real estate of the acreage as well. If you refuse or resist in some way well&#8230;.I guess you can fill in the blanks or use your imagination.
> 
> The following list of Executive Orders have already been signed by past U.S. presidents are in effect immediately upon declaration of a national State of Emergency or Martial Law:
> 
> Executive Order 10995: All communications media will be taken over by federal authority: radio, television, websites, newspapers, even CB and Ham radio systems. Freedom of expression, otherwise known as the First Amendment will be canceled until further notice.
> 
> Executive Order 10997: All fossil fuels, related substances as well as all electrical power, both corporate as well as privately owned devices and generators will be seized by the federal government.
> 
> Executive Order 10998: All food, means to produce such food and related products and machinery, warehouses and collectives which obviously include corporate and private farms will be seized by the government. You will not be allowed to hoard food since this is regulated. If you are caught hoarding food, you could be shot dead, or perhaps you will be lucky enough to be Tasered, knocked to the ground, sent to a FEMA camp and be immediately classified as a "domestic terrorist", otherwise known as an "Enemy of the State".
> 
> Executive Order 10999: All modes of transportation will be placed under complete government control. Any vehicle can be seized.
> 
> Executive Order 11000: All civilians will be drafted into forced labor which the t.v. anchors will euphemistically call "volunteer labor" at a variety of designated work places or camps under federal supervision. Go watch old film reels of the slave labor images under Nazi prison camps, or if you prefer, go watch a copy of Cool Hand Luke with Paul Newman, to get a more modern updated "American flavor" of what it's like to be part of a slave labor chain gang. Of course, you must always remember, that if you go against the Boss, you will be accused of "A Failure To Communicate."
> 
> Executive Order 11490: Absolute dictatorial "presidential" control will be exercised over all US citizens, business as well as church institutions during a State of Emergency where martial law is declared necessary.
> 
> Executive Order 12919: At the direction of the president, this Executive Order allows various Cabinet officials to take over all aspects of the US economy during a State of National Emergency.
> 
> Executive Order 13010: This Executive Order allows FEMA to take control over all other government agencies.
> 
> Executive Order 12656: "ASSIGNMENT OF EMERGENCY
> 
> PREPAREDNESS RESPONSIBILITIES -This order allows for the declaration of a State of Emergency during natural disaster, military attack, technological emergency, or other emergencies that seriously threaten the national security of the United States. This order allows for total, unquestioned federal takeover of every local police enforcement agencies, as well as local price fixing and wages. It also forbids reassignment of personal financial assets within or outside of the United States.
> All in all, it makes me wish I was born several hundred years in the future, because by then, we will be genetically designed to obey without question, with no personal will or identity of our own. So in that case, we won't know what we've lost, because all the history books, or shall I say history "discs" will have been rewritten.
> Hopefully, this game plan will be abandoned, and the planned scenario will never happen to us, even though plans have been written for just such a scenario. Hopefully, the decision will be made to abandon this plan and revitalize the world economy without dramatic incident so such draconian methods are not necessary to unite all countries under the one world globalist banner. I don't think anyone is going to resist the transition to a one world police state anyway. Most people just want to be able to pay their bills and get by, and enjoy what little free time they have, no matter what group is ruling. After all, this transition is already being achieved as we speak.
> 
> NDAA National Defense Authorization Act
> 
> The most controversial provisions to receive wide attention were contained in Title X, Subtitle D, entitled "Counter-Terrorism." In particular, sub-sections 1021 and 1022, which deal with detention of persons the government suspects of involvement in what the government defines as being "terrorism". The controversy was to their legal meaning and potential implications for abuse of Presidential authority. Although the White House and Senate sponsors maintain that the Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) already grants presidential authority for indefinite detention, the Act states that Congress "affirms" this authority and makes specific provisions as to the exercise of that authority. The detention provisions of the Act have received critical attention by, among others, the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), the Bill of Rights Defense Committee, and some media sources which are concerned about the scope of the President's authority, including contentions that those whom they claim may be held indefinitely with charge or trial could include U.S. citizens arrested on American soil, including arrests by members of the Armed Forces.
> The bill passed the House 283 to 136 and signed by Barack Obama on New Years Eve 2011, while the rest of us were distracted celebrating the New Year festivities.
> 
> 4. if you dont think a country can implode look at the following
> a. Egypt Govt overthrown
> b. Libya Govt overthrown
> c. Syria Civil War
> d. Tunisia Govt overthrown
> e. Yemen Govt overthrown
> f. Cyprus seizes bank accounts
> g. USSR (the Motherland) Stalin
> h. Germany ( The Fatherland) Hitler
> i. USA ( The Homeland) Obama)
> 
> Im not a conspiracy theorist im a common sense theorist all obama needs is an excuse to enact martial law and our rights guaranteed by the Constitution are gone and thats a fact all hail obama the worlds newest dictator
> h. WW2


Yes and if Obama tries it, revolution will start and the military and law enforcement will not be on his side. It will never happen because The democrats will be signing their own death certificates. All of you can worry about this shit if it motivates you.


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> I'm not the one questioning news sources. Or does that only apply to the news about DHS?
> 
> Ya know, it wasn't that long ago I had your back on a number of issues. Especially when others were needlessly attacking you. Over time I have found we were like minded on a lot of issues. Not sure what happened here though. smh.


Sorry if I hurt your feelings. I don't trust the news for anything. I have been involved in incidents that have made the news and every time it was reported wrong. Even the episodes of Border Wars that I have been on have been politically scrubbed and misreported. Even the rant Gunner's mate is on is only partial truth. How is a conspiracy theory made? Take a bit of truth and had your own spin. Do the research yourself, start at the National archive for example. You will see that most of the shit gunner's mate posted as gospel from his conspiracy theory sites doesn't even exist and others are widely exagerated and misquoted.

EXAMPLE: As for the Executive Order itself, Ed Morrissey notes that all it really appears to do is update very similar EO's that were issued by President's Reagan and Bush 41, and their Executive Orders appear to do nothing more than mimic Orders issued by Presidents going all the way back to Franklin Roosevelt:

[T]his is almost identical to EO 12919 from 18 years earlier. Note what this EO specifically orders: identify, assess, be prepared, improve, foster cooperation. None of these items claim authority to seize private property and place them at the personal disposal of Obama. What follows after Section 103 are the directives for implementing these rather analytical tasks, mostly in the form of explicit delegations of presidential authority to Cabinet members and others in the executive branch.

Why the update? If one takes a look at EO 12919, the big change is in the Cabinet itself. In 1994, we didn't have a Department of Homeland Security, for instance, and some of these functions would naturally fall to DHS. In EO 12919, the FEMA director had those responsibilities, and the biggest change between the two is the removal of several references to FEMA (ten in all). Otherwise, there aren't a lot of changes between the two EOs, which looks mainly like boilerplate.

In fact, that's almost entirely what it is. The original EO dealing with national defense resources preparedness was issued in 1939 (EO 8248) according to the National Archives. It has been superseded a number of times, starting in 1951 by nearly every President through Bill Clinton, and amended twice by George W. Bush.


----------



## Moonshinedave

The internet/YouTube is a wonderful thing. It allows anyone with just a modest amount of equipment to post almost anything online and with the possibility of millions of people to view it. I have learned so much from YouTube, the information exchange from human to human has exploded, and that is a very good thing, for the most part.
All I am trying to say is with the exchange of pretty much uncensored "information" we all have to be more critical of what we accept as the truth. I am NOT trying to say the original video posted is untrue. I have no idea one way or the other. I do think there are people in power that would like to see us become part of a one world government, and removing any means of us defending ourselves would be a step in that direction. I also have faith in our people who wear the military uniform, and law enforcement, I believe the vast majority still believe in freedom, and won't mindlessly start attacking Americans no matter who is giving the orders.
I watch videos like the one posted, I try not be a person who keeps his head buried in the sand, thinking our government will take care of us and we have nothing to worry about, if that was true, I would not be prepping, but on the other hand, I am reminded of the old saying only believe 1/3 of everything you hear, and 1/2 of everything you see. My advice is don't mark it down as gospel nor as pure B.S.


----------



## Meangreen

Moonshinedave said:


> The internet/YouTube is a wonderful thing. It allows anyone with just a modest amount of equipment to post almost anything online and with the possibility of millions of people to view it. I have learned so much from YouTube, the information exchange from human to human has exploded, and that is a very good thing, for the most part.
> All I am trying to say is with the exchange of pretty much uncensored "information" we all have to be more critical of what we accept as the truth. I am NOT trying to say the original video posted is untrue. I have no idea one way or the other. I do think there are people in power that would like to see us become part of a one world government, and removing any means of us defending ourselves would be a step in that direction. I also have faith in our people who wear the military uniform, and law enforcement, I believe the vast majority still believe in freedom, and won't mindlessly start attacking Americans no matter who is giving the orders.
> I watch videos like the one posted, I try not be a person who keeps his head buried in the sand, thinking our government will take care of us and we have nothing to worry about, if that was true, I would not be prepping, but on the other hand, I am reminded of the old saying only believe 1/3 of everything you hear, and 1/2 of everything you see. My advice is don't mark it down as gospel not as pure B.S.


Well said. The government was not created to take care of people but unfortunately 54% of this country apparently thinks that it was. I don't agree with this administration and I do believe that the Obama administration is the most corrupt organization ever created, what a person expect from the democratic controlled City of Chicago. It really infuriates me is that people think that the military and law enforcement will follow illegal orders from these criminals.
Think about all the bullshit Napolitano said that the media and conspiracy sites gobbled up that went absolutely nowhere. Much of this stuff is still tied up in courts and will haunt Napolitano for the rest of her life, no wonder why she quit.


----------



## Meangreen

Gunner's Mate said:


> Hey im an asshole from Texas
> 
> 1. you better believe this country is writing checks they cant cash if any of us managed our money the way the govt does we would be living under a bridge its only a matter of time before china wants to collect
> 
> 2. 14 states have requested to secede from the USA
> 
> 3. The effects of martial law and executive orders
> 
> What To Expect When Martial Law Is Declared
> 
> After the coming economic financial collapse, a state of world-wide martial law will be declared. Considering the current events which are in direct alignment with documented plans for totalitarian one-world government, (white paper plans published by the Tri-Lateral Commission, Council on Foreign Relations, and Club of Rome), martial law will be imposed without official dissent upon the various countries of the world. Martial law is military rule imposed upon civilian populations in a time of war or during a (sic) "State of Emergency". The following elements can be expected to occur once the t.v. news anchors tell people not to panic, but that a State of Emergency has been declared due to the crash, and a (sic) temporary state of martial law has been declared, which will be rescinded once the State of Emergency has passed.
> What the news people won't tell you is that given the history of martial law, the suspension of such a draconian state is far more difficult to achieve than its original imposition.
> 
> Esteemed reader, ask yourself the question, why dictator or group of dictators ever voluntarily relinquished their dictatorial powers? I'm searching really hard through the history files of the world to find out the handful of amazing people who did so. So far, all I can find is George Washington who declined being elected "King".
> Whenever the "Powers That Be" decide to impose martial law, the following items can be expected:
> 
> 1. CONSTITUTIONAL RIGHTS ARE ENDED-Under martial law, the U.S. Constitution is suspended and the citizens immediately lose all the protections, safeguards, and human rights guaranteed by that document. The citizens also lose every rights and privileges granted under The Bill of Rights. The constitutions of other countries will likewise be suspended with similar conditions imposed upon the citizens of those other countries.
> 
> 2. CURFEW ENFORCEMENT-Anyone caught outside after curfew can be shot dead. There are no exceptions for personal emergencies unless of course, these people have some sort of official written permission or are in possession of other material which gives them a "Get Out Of Jail Free" card.
> 
> 3. WRIT OF HABEUS CORPUS SUSPENDED-This means that soldiers can bust into your house, or arrest you on the street without warrants, and can throw you into prison without explanation or access to legal counsel. They can hold you there for months, even years, since there are no time limits imposed on how long you can be imprisoned.
> 
> 4. PERSONAL FIREARMS WILL BE SEIZED-Armed forces can invade your home and force you to surrender any weapons you have, regardless of your constitutional right or need to bear arms for your self-defense. If you refuse, you could be shot dead in your living room, and all your possessions seized. If you're lucky, you might just get Tasered, or butt-ended with an AK-47, to eventually wake up in a Federal Emergency Management Agency (F.E.M.A.) Detention Center with a Prison Identification Number which you will go by as a "name" instead of your old name, the one on your birth certificate.
> 
> 5. PERSONAL PROPERTY CAN BE SEIZED-This means that under the excuse of "requisitioning", soldiers can kick you out of your home, and seize both your home, all the contents inside that home, as well as any vehicles, or other items you have on your grounds. They also can claim the actual real estate of the acreage as well. If you refuse or resist in some way well&#8230;.I guess you can fill in the blanks or use your imagination.
> 
> The following list of Executive Orders have already been signed by past U.S. presidents are in effect immediately upon declaration of a national State of Emergency or Martial Law:
> 
> Executive Order 10995: All communications media will be taken over by federal authority: radio, television, websites, newspapers, even CB and Ham radio systems. Freedom of expression, otherwise known as the First Amendment will be canceled until further notice.
> 
> Executive Order 10997: All fossil fuels, related substances as well as all electrical power, both corporate as well as privately owned devices and generators will be seized by the federal government.
> 
> Executive Order 10998: All food, means to produce such food and related products and machinery, warehouses and collectives which obviously include corporate and private farms will be seized by the government. You will not be allowed to hoard food since this is regulated. If you are caught hoarding food, you could be shot dead, or perhaps you will be lucky enough to be Tasered, knocked to the ground, sent to a FEMA camp and be immediately classified as a "domestic terrorist", otherwise known as an "Enemy of the State".
> 
> Executive Order 10999: All modes of transportation will be placed under complete government control. Any vehicle can be seized.
> 
> Executive Order 11000: All civilians will be drafted into forced labor which the t.v. anchors will euphemistically call "volunteer labor" at a variety of designated work places or camps under federal supervision. Go watch old film reels of the slave labor images under Nazi prison camps, or if you prefer, go watch a copy of Cool Hand Luke with Paul Newman, to get a more modern updated "American flavor" of what it's like to be part of a slave labor chain gang. Of course, you must always remember, that if you go against the Boss, you will be accused of "A Failure To Communicate."
> 
> Executive Order 11490: Absolute dictatorial "presidential" control will be exercised over all US citizens, business as well as church institutions during a State of Emergency where martial law is declared necessary.
> 
> Executive Order 12919: At the direction of the president, this Executive Order allows various Cabinet officials to take over all aspects of the US economy during a State of National Emergency.
> 
> Executive Order 13010: This Executive Order allows FEMA to take control over all other government agencies.
> 
> Executive Order 12656: "ASSIGNMENT OF EMERGENCY
> 
> PREPAREDNESS RESPONSIBILITIES -This order allows for the declaration of a State of Emergency during natural disaster, military attack, technological emergency, or other emergencies that seriously threaten the national security of the United States. This order allows for total, unquestioned federal takeover of every local police enforcement agencies, as well as local price fixing and wages. It also forbids reassignment of personal financial assets within or outside of the United States.
> All in all, it makes me wish I was born several hundred years in the future, because by then, we will be genetically designed to obey without question, with no personal will or identity of our own. So in that case, we won't know what we've lost, because all the history books, or shall I say history "discs" will have been rewritten.
> Hopefully, this game plan will be abandoned, and the planned scenario will never happen to us, even though plans have been written for just such a scenario. Hopefully, the decision will be made to abandon this plan and revitalize the world economy without dramatic incident so such draconian methods are not necessary to unite all countries under the one world globalist banner. I don't think anyone is going to resist the transition to a one world police state anyway. Most people just want to be able to pay their bills and get by, and enjoy what little free time they have, no matter what group is ruling. After all, this transition is already being achieved as we speak.
> 
> NDAA National Defense Authorization Act
> 
> The most controversial provisions to receive wide attention were contained in Title X, Subtitle D, entitled "Counter-Terrorism." In particular, sub-sections 1021 and 1022, which deal with detention of persons the government suspects of involvement in what the government defines as being "terrorism". The controversy was to their legal meaning and potential implications for abuse of Presidential authority. Although the White House and Senate sponsors maintain that the Authorization for Use of Military Force (AUMF) already grants presidential authority for indefinite detention, the Act states that Congress "affirms" this authority and makes specific provisions as to the exercise of that authority. The detention provisions of the Act have received critical attention by, among others, the American Civil Liberties Union (ACLU), the Bill of Rights Defense Committee, and some media sources which are concerned about the scope of the President's authority, including contentions that those whom they claim may be held indefinitely with charge or trial could include U.S. citizens arrested on American soil, including arrests by members of the Armed Forces.
> The bill passed the House 283 to 136 and signed by Barack Obama on New Years Eve 2011, while the rest of us were distracted celebrating the New Year festivities.
> 
> 4. if you dont think a country can implode look at the following
> a. Egypt Govt overthrown
> b. Libya Govt overthrown
> c. Syria Civil War
> d. Tunisia Govt overthrown
> e. Yemen Govt overthrown
> f. Cyprus seizes bank accounts
> g. USSR (the Motherland) Stalin
> h. Germany ( The Fatherland) Hitler
> i. USA ( The Homeland) Obama)
> 
> Im not a conspiracy theorist im a common sense theorist all obama needs is an excuse to enact martial law and our rights guaranteed by the Constitution are gone and thats a fact all hail obama the worlds newest dictator
> h. WW2


You cut and pasted the above and they are not your own thoughts. I did a little research in the National Archives which you can do yourself at National Archives and Records Administration . You do realize that most of the Executive Orders you posted don't even exist and the ones that do, were merely updated not only by Obama but almost every other president? Obama has issued 123 executive orders not 923. I don't like President Obama or his administration but passing on false information just makes you look like a . I know I know how can the National Archives be accurate? :-?
There are many other sources available that are accessible to the public as well as your local law libraries that allow public access and have many up to date documents and information that hasn't been edited by the media. You will also find documentation and definitions for terms like "terrorist and National Emergency" that will clarify what these conspiracy theory sites do so well in twisting for sensationalism.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

MeanGreen I do agree with you Im an Asshole hahha seriously the internet is an ocean of information an inch deep I happen to live in South Texas and I see first hand that the media is full of shit and that the media is not news it is a commodity to be sold to the masses whether you are left / right or in the middle hysteria sells and believe me the news media is not a nonprofit organization. Also I was not ranting and if those facts I posted are not correct well thats info posted on the Ocean of information an inch deep.


----------



## Meangreen

Gunner's Mate said:


> MeanGreen I do agree with you Im an Asshole hahha seriously the internet is an ocean of information an inch deep I happen to live in South Texas and I see first hand that the media is full of shit and that the media is not news it is a commodity to be sold to the masses whether you are left / right or in the middle hysteria sells and believe me the news media is not a nonprofit organization. Also I was not ranting and if those facts I posted are not correct well thats info posted on the Ocean of information an inch deep.


You do realize that I used "All Texans are Assholes" as an analogy and didn't mean to single anyone out nor do I believe all Texans are assholes. 
Anytime the use of the word all is used to explain, people, subcultures, or organization, there usually wrong. Which was my point.


----------



## Gunner's Mate

Yes and I have a great sense of humor


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Meangreen said:


> You do realize that I used "All Texans are Assholes" as an analogy and didn't mean to single anyone out nor do I believe all Texans are assholes.
> Anytime the use of the word all is used to explain, people, subcultures, or organization, there usually wrong. Which was my point.


Well I am so offended I'm packing up 2 dozen San Fran transplants and sending them to NM in retaliation. I told them Sante Fe was a lot like 'Frisco, just with cleaner air:mrgreen:


----------



## Inor

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Well I am so offended I'm packing up 2 dozen San Fran transplants and sending them to NM in retaliation. I told them Sante Fe was a lot like 'Frisco, just with cleaner air:mrgreen:


Less hippies in Frisco.


----------



## BigCheeseStick

Meangreen said:


> Ya it didn't sound scripted like a cheap porn at all.


To me, the most shocking thing in this whole thread is this guy has a wife, who went out and bought him gold foil to wrap his head with... :???:


----------



## Rigged for Quiet

Inor said:


> Less hippies in Frisco.


Ya, they mistook "Dallas" for "Alice", and have apparently been driving around looking for some damn restauraunt.:lol:


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> I never said that but if you do a little research and come to your own conclusions. I think you will be a lot better off than looking at the sources you quoted that only exist because of sensationalism and taking a tit bit and creating a conspiracy theory. Question everything and not take it as fact just because it fits your anti-government stance.


I did a fair amount of research on this and kept coming up with more or less the same information. I take nothing at face value.



Meangreen said:


> Sorry if I hurt your feelings. .


Ya didn't hurt my feelings. It just gets a little old hearing that DHS does nothing wrong. Is your last name Napolitano by chance? :shock: So, are you telling me that the release of illegal's was entirely made up?

What about the stories of EPA, Dept of ED and others having swat teams? Is that fictitious? Was the raid in Alaska made up?

The TSA is constantly in the news for stealing and other issues. Are people just making this up for the fun of it? Are you telling me the sting op that ABC did on the stolen ipad was all fictional? I won't even touch the other stuff.

You say no one in DHS will follow something they don't believe in. I question that simply because there are no absolutes. Especially if those same people thought their families would be in danger. Nothing in life is absolute.

Oh, and BTW, I too can be an asshole Texan. ::clapping::


----------



## Meangreen

Rigged for Quiet said:


> Well I am so offended I'm packing up 2 dozen San Fran transplants and sending them to NM in retaliation. I told them Sante Fe was a lot like 'Frisco, just with cleaner air:mrgreen:


You know the reason it is so windy in New Mexico is because Arizona sucks and Texas Blows!


----------



## Meangreen

inceptor said:


> I did a fair amount of research on this and kept coming up with more or less the same information. I take nothing at face value.
> 
> Ya didn't hurt my feelings. It just gets a little old hearing that DHS does nothing wrong. Is your last name Napolitano by chance? :shock: So, are you telling me that the release of illegal's was entirely made up?
> 
> What about the stories of EPA, Dept of ED and others having swat teams? Is that fictitious? Was the raid in Alaska made up?
> 
> The TSA is constantly in the news for stealing and other issues. Are people just making this up for the fun of it? Are you telling me the sting op that ABC did on the stolen ipad was all fictional? I won't even touch the other stuff.
> 
> You say no one in DHS will follow something they don't believe in. I question that simply because there are no absolutes. Especially if those same people thought their families would be in danger. Nothing in life is absolute.
> 
> Oh, and BTW, I too can be an asshole Texan. ::clapping::


Well good, I am glad I didn't hurt your feelings because it was obvious you misread my post. No, I am not Napolitano and **** you for saying that, it is good to see her go. If you don't have a budget and don't get funding, what do you think is going to happen? Releasing prisoners because of budget is nothing new, do a little more research. The EPA and department of education and EVERY OTHER FEDERAL AGENCY having an enforcement branch is nothing new. TSA was made a federal agency so that the felons and illegal immigrants could be removed. If you think airport security stealing and taking advantage of their position is anything new, your sadly mistaken. If I believe, my family is in danger I will just walk away from the job, just like the New Orleans Police did in Katrina. Your sick of hearing DHS does no wrong, I'm sick of people not seeing the good we do and people like you that refuse to see it because you hate the government.


----------



## Deebo

Whoa there fella...Please dont send anyone to NM..I hear Montana is better..wait, someone said Montana sucks..hmmm.
MeanGreen- While I also "dont like" the gov't, I would like to thank you, like people say, nobody likes a cop till they need one.
Thank You.


----------



## Meangreen

Deebo said:


> Whoa there fella...Please dont send anyone to NM..I hear Montana is better..wait, someone said Montana sucks..hmmm.
> MeanGreen- While I also "dont like" the gov't, I would like to thank you, like people say, nobody likes a cop till they need one.
> Thank You.


Thank you and it's a raw deal.

Remember the only thing separating man from beast in Texas is the Red River


----------



## inceptor

Meangreen said:


> Well good, I am glad I didn't hurt your feelings because it was obvious you misread my post. No, I am not Napolitano and **** you for saying that, it is good to see her go. If you don't have a budget and don't get funding, what do you think is going to happen? Releasing prisoners because of budget is nothing new, do a little more research. The EPA and department of education and EVERY OTHER FEDERAL AGENCY having an enforcement branch is nothing new. TSA was made a federal agency so that the felons and illegal immigrants could be removed. If you think airport security stealing and taking advantage of their position is anything new, your sadly mistaken. If I believe, my family is in danger I will just walk away from the job, just like the New Orleans Police did in Katrina. Your sick of hearing DHS does no wrong, I'm sick of people not seeing the good we do and people like you that refuse to see it because you hate the government.


The reason I had your back previously is because I too don't believe that all of DHS is bad. There is some good work being done out there. But then again, I don't believe they are all good guys either. I too have a govt job. I work for the state. I can honestly tell you there are good AND bad here too. I don't blindly defend my co-workers because I can tell you that we have offices that would take a serious amount of money for me to work there. I made it to one of the really good one's and will defend my co-workers here. Simply because I know them and how they are. And no, I don't hate the govt. Now that does not include many politicians, those do drive me up the wall. The only seek money and power. The US used to be an outstanding place to live and be proud of. Now it seems commies has been voted in and they are taking over.

Oh, and speaking of Katrina, what about the police that beat up an 80 yr old lady who had a pistol so she could defended herself? There are plenty of other instances but this one is the 1st that comes to mind.

This from CNN of all places. 




As to other Fed agencies with swat teams, why does EPA need a swat team? What about the FDA? Why did they have to raid a grocery store in full riot gear?

Rawesome Raid: Federal Agents Arrest Owner, Dump Food

Why show up in Alaska with multiple dept's swat teams to raid a town of, what was it, 20 people or less because they might be polluting a stream?

EPA raid on Alaska?s gold mines triggers federal probe | MINING.com

So you tell me, are they all good guys?


----------



## Meangreen

Like I said use the word all and you are probably wrong. 
Let me tell you about Katrina because I got to go there. We landed at the airport and didn't leave the airport for three days. Why you ask? Because the dirty pieces of shit in charge in New Orleans were too busy taking expensive cars from the lots, looting, and told use that we could shoot anyone that gives us problems and just GPS the site and they would deal with it later. We stayed sleeping on the tarmac for three days with only two porta potties and no cover until the Feds established with the locals how it was going to go down as far as protocol. We worked miracles air lifting, establishing aid and feeding the people. The local PD and government? MIA, looting, and taking advantage of the situation. The media slammed us for sitting for three days because we wouldn't shoot and ask questions later. The most corrupt law enforcement I have ever seen was in New Orleans and here in New Mexico.


----------



## Meangreen

All federal agencies have enforcement branches, always have. I don't know how accurate the stories are, I don't believe the media reports accurately, ever. Countless times myself and others I work with were named as the lead agency but we merely gave assistance after the fact or were never there. The local law enforcement will usually screw up and then start pointing fingers. 

Lets see armed miners in the middle of the Alaska wildness and you wouldn't go armed?

Notice all the people that were attacking me are no longer here? Thanks for nothing


----------



## Deebo

Mean, I didn't know you were in NM..Kool. Corrupt cops, in NM? my, the stories we could swap. But that would lead me to incrimanate myself. Corrupt at the top doesnt mean bad all the way down. My cousin is "well hated police officer" somewhere here locally, but its becouse he simply does his job, to the best of his abilities, and does a damn fine job..Much respect to you.


----------



## Meangreen

Deebo said:


> Mean, I didn't know you were in NM..Kool. Corrupt cops, in NM? my, the stories we could swap. But that would lead me to incrimanate myself. Corrupt at the top doesnt mean bad all the way down. My cousin is "well hated police officer" somewhere here locally, but its becouse he simply does his job, to the best of his abilities, and does a damn fine job..Much respect to you.


Your brother is hated because he is the guy that has to say "No" No you can't drink and drive, no you can't steal that, ect. It's a tough job and make sure you tell him that we in New Mexico appreciate him. Once again I never use the word all because that would not be accurate. The corrupt police I'm talking about are here on the border. Google Columbus, NM. Silver city has always had a reputation as having the most corrupt police in the country. Just ask your brother and he will tell you the same.


----------



## Deebo

yes sir, I will. 
I will see how they stackup against Alb. and Farmington PD. 
Knowing a few of the sherrifs here, And having kin folk on the department has never kept me "out" of deserved trouble. Cousin has told all of his family- Dont think that if I catch you doing something wrong, I will let you slide. I will give my own mom a speeding ticket. 
I never namedrop or elude to him, becouse he is SERIOUS. He would give his mom a ticket. I always feel, if Im speeding and get pulled over, I took the risk, gotta pay the price.


----------

